# Carbon Fiber Trunk



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are the pics. :biggthump 































I painted the IC black. You probably cant see it, which is a good thing. :biggthump Trying to find time to get everything installed. I still need a BOV though. Anyone have a Greddy type-r of HKS racing bypass you wanna sell me?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice, I just picked up a Sr20det BB and I also got a FMIC and was thinking of painting it so no one would see it. But then I thought wouldnt it screw up the IC?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Very nice, I just picked up a Sr20det BB and I also got a FMIC and was thinking of painting it so no one would see it. But then I thought wouldnt it screw up the IC?


There have been test that show its efficiency will not drop with a light coat of paint.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Your IC kinda looks like mine, whats the measure-ments


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Your IC kinda looks like mine, whats the measure-ments


33.75inx5inx2in


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

beautiful car bro....loving it :cheers:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

very nice, like the fact you have carbon hood AND trunk, very hot. Plus you can barely see the IC, good touch. :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I KNEW there was a reason why you sucked!! J/K......that's the jealousy talking. 

Looks very sweet! How much weight does that drop off your car?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Timbo said:


> I KNEW there was a reason why you sucked!! J/K......that's the jealousy talking.
> 
> Looks very sweet! How much weight does that drop off your car?


Lets just say that I can launch stuff when I pop the trunk. :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

where did you get the carbon fiber trunk ?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> where did you get the carbon fiber trunk ?


VIS Racing.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

looks hot as hell, how much was it?
mine got holes and leaks and it just looks nasty. I think it would look good on a black car. Eventually i would get Carbon fiber hood too


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i didnt know VIS made trunks for our car? hell yea


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i didnt know VIS made trunks for our car? hell yea


Sentras yea, 200sx no. GTP(importfan) makes trunks for sentras only too IIRC.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i didnt know VIS made trunks for our car? hell yea


 me neither ..till now. I saw this one website ..forgot whose was it..but it was a company or a guy who made a lot of carbon fiber stuff for 200sx. Till today i've only seen CF trunks for 200sx and when i saw this I was like..wtf ..thats awesome !


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.visracing.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1791
it says to call for pricing 

edit:
found it for $580 shipped here: 
http://www.importstreetscenes.com/exterior/trunklids/visracing/

and on ebay for $340+150 shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4520811198&category=6755


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> http://www.visracing.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1791
> it says to call for pricing
> 
> edit:
> ...



I paid $400 plus taxed and I picked it up from VIS.


----------



## Kenji (Jan 18, 2005)

car looks good


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> I paid $400 plus taxed and I picked it up from VIS.


good deal man, where is VIS located at?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> good deal man, where is VIS located at?


City of industry, in SOCAL.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ah damn it, why do i have to live in NJ


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Pimp looking car :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Sentras yea, 200sx no. GTP(importfan) makes trunks for sentras only too IIRC.


they make them for the 200sx because konfuzion3 has a 200 and a c/f trunk and hood. (pm him he told me he would give nf.com members discounts!)

your sentra has allways been in my very very top 3 favorites :thumbup: soo clean.


----------



## lil import mammie (Jan 28, 2005)

i plan to get a cf trunk also.
I have been checking out prices over the last couple of weeks.
Your car does look very nice... :thumbup:


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Where did you get that small front lip thats on your bumper ?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think he fabed it himself


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

i like your rims, what kind are they? your car sorta looks like a BMW with those rims.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

AL_Sentra said:


> i like your rims, what kind are they? your car sorta looks like a BMW with those rims.


They are RONAL LS mesh 15x7.5 +25 custom painted. They are popular among e30 owners, maybe thats why hehe. :thumbup:


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I love your car :idhitit:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> ah damn it, why do i have to live in NJ



Shit think about FL!...lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

what's with the
"Modification is required for the installation" from VIS racing..

what changes did you have to do for the install


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

huskya83 said:


> what's with the
> "Modification is required for the installation" from VIS racing..
> 
> what changes did you have to do for the install


Just drilling the holes and stuff for the lights and what not. Nothing major. Since this thread was brought back from the dead, mine as well give an update.


----------

